# New Image for TCD746320



## Chris Rapier (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi all,

Does anyone have an image for the Premier 4? Unfortunately I seem to have developed a corrupt volume header and I have no idea how to fix it without reimaging the drive (though if anyone has any insight on that I'd be in your debt). I'm afraid that if I just clone the drive it will simply clone the bad volume header as well.

Also - if anyone can give me a hexdump of the first sector of /dev/sdX10 I would appreciate that. I was looking into seeing if the 'magic number' was screwed up somehow (Mine is reading 00 00 00 00 77 35 30 33 5f 69 04 1f 00 00 00 10)


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Chris Rapier said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have an image for the Premier 4? Unfortunately I seem to have developed a corrupt volume header and I have no idea how to fix it without reimaging the drive (though if anyone has any insight on that I'd be in your debt). I'm afraid that if I just clone the drive it will simply clone the bad volume header as well.
> 
> Also - if anyone can give me a hexdump of the first sector of /dev/sdX10 I would appreciate that. I was looking into seeing if the 'magic number' was screwed up somehow (Mine is reading 00 00 00 00 77 35 30 33 5f 69 04 1f 00 00 00 10)


Image sent.

If those are the first 16 bytes of your hard drive it's not even close to a TiVo drive. Looks like random hex garbage, so it's time to start over from scratch.


----------



## Chris Rapier (Jul 31, 2019)

ggieseke said:


> Image sent.
> 
> If those are the first 16 bytes of your hard drive it's not even close to a TiVo drive. Looks like random hex garbage, so it's time to start over from scratch.


Thanks for the image. That's the first 16 bytes of the /dev/sdc10. I think the drive might be toast.

Any chance of salvaging any of the data? I was thinking I could use dd to duplicate the media partitions and the sqlite partitions to the new drive. Probably wouldn't work but I don't know if anyone has tried that yet.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Chris Rapier said:


> Thanks for the image. That's the first 16 bytes of the /dev/sdc10. I think the drive might be toast.
> 
> Any chance of salvaging any of the data? I was thinking I could use dd to duplicate the media partitions and the sqlite partitions to the new drive. Probably wouldn't work but I don't know if anyone has tried that yet.


I don't think it would work. The new drive will almost certainly end up with a new encryption key that won't match the recordings on the old drive.


----------



## RxTimson (Sep 1, 2019)

ggieseke said:


> Image sent.
> 
> If those are the first 16 bytes of your hard drive it's not even close to a TiVo drive. Looks like random hex garbage, so it's time to start over from scratch.


Can you send me an image of TCD746320? My hard drive of TiVo series 4 just malfuction. Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

RxTimson said:


> Can you send me an image of TCD746320? My hard drive of TiVo series 4 just malfuction. Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## Darren Beck (Nov 7, 2019)

Sorry to jump on this thread, but I need the same image for TCD746320 if possible? And not to be greedy, but I also need an image for TCD748000. Can anybody help me out? Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Darren Beck said:


> Sorry to jump on this thread, but I need the same image for TCD746320 if possible? And not to be greedy, but I also need an image for TCD748000. Can anybody help me out? Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Gary Dsiney (Nov 14, 2019)

can you send me an image for TCD746320 as well? I tried to mfscopy old drive to new drive and it never completed after 4 days of copy process.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Gary Dsiney said:


> can you send me an image for TCD746320 as well? I tried to mfscopy old drive to new drive and it never completed after 4 days of copy process.


Sent.


----------



## RodneyR (Nov 17, 2019)

can you send me an image for TCD746320? the current hdd is a clicking mess and won't read. thank you in advance!


----------



## FalconWatch (Nov 17, 2019)

Can someone send me a TCD746320 image. i have a corrupt drive.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

RodneyR said:


> can you send me an image for TCD746320? the current hdd is a clicking mess and won't read. thank you in advance!





FalconWatch said:


> Can someone send me a TCD746320 image. i have a corrupt drive.


Sent.


----------



## pinzero (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi - Can you please send me an image for TCD746320? The HD is dead. Thanks in advance for help


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

pinzero said:


> Hi - Can you please send me an image for TCD746320? The HD is dead. Thanks in advance for help


Sent.


----------



## 1larryw (Jul 31, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


I know this was long ago...but do you still have an image available?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

1larryw said:


> I know this was long ago...but do you still have an image available?


Sent.


----------

